# Some new PATERSON NJ finds...



## epackage (Oct 6, 2021)

Got a call to check out a collection from a long time Paterson NJ collector, mainly ephemera, but he also had some bottles as well. I grabbed three amazing photos and this collection of 10 bottles, I have all but three of them so the others will be sold. The aqua Liberty Bell Beverages and the two Allen & Sons are new for me, so it was surely worth the trip...


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 6, 2021)

I like that Geo Spreitzer Hutch the best. Nice finds. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 7, 2021)

No date on the Spreitzer? I love the Liberty Bells.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## BF109 (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice bottles for sure.  I didn't know they used that type closure on a crown top, very interesting.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 7, 2021)

BF109 said:


> Nice bottles for sure.  I didn't know they used that type closure on a crown top, very interesting.


The stoppers got used up before they would go to the bottle caps.  There a many examples of these floating around.  Not the standard, but they are around.


----------



## BF109 (Oct 7, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> The stoppers got used up before they would go to the bottle caps.  There a many examples of these floating around.  Not the standard, but they are around.


Thank you sir, that makes good sense, don't need to waste anything!


----------



## epackage (Oct 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> No date on the Spreitzer? I love the Liberty Bells.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I have 3 or 4 Spreitzer quart hutches without any dates, extremely rare, two or three are the only known examples as of now...


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> No date on the Spreitzer? I love the Liberty Bells.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


are they suppose to have dates? do most hutch's have dates?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 9, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> are they suppose to have dates? do most hutch's have dates?


I have seen these ones with 1892 and 1883 date (jays-emporium). Maybe not in the quart size.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						Paterson New Jersey Spreitzer 1883 picture Eagle Hutchinson bottle Hutch NJ 0494  | eBay
					

6 3/4" tall blue aqua glass hand blown Hutchinson soda bottle Front: Geo. SPREITZER & Co / 1883 / PATERSON, N. J. Back: TRADE MARK / (eagle) / REGISTERED Base: G S & CO.. No chips cracks or bruises or stain. This bottle is identified in Hutchbook as NJ-0494. Shipping will be priority mail and we...



					www.ebay.com
				












						Paterson New Jersey Spreitzer 1892 picture Eagle Hutchinson bottle Hutch NJ 0500  | eBay
					

6 3/4" tall aqua glass hand blown Hutchinson soda bottle with tombstone slug plate Front: Geo SPREITZER & Co / 1892 / PATERSON. N. J. Back: TRADE MARK / (eagle) / REGISTERED / THIS BOTTLE / NOT TO BE SOLD Base: G S & Co. No chips cracks or bruises. This bottle is identified in Hutchbook as...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 9, 2021)

OK, Those looked a little different, I don't think any of my Hutchs have any obvious dates but I do have some other Bottles with obvious dates but not many. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 9, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> OK, Those looked a little different, I don't think any of my Hutchs have any obvious dates but I do have some other Bottles with obvious dates but not many. LEON.


I love those big hutchinson! One of my hutchinsons  Tiffany & Allen is dated and it's the registered according to law Jan, 12th 1882.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## epackage (Oct 9, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> are they suppose to have dates? do most hutch's have dates?


The smaller size Spreitzer's all have dates, from 1882-1899, the two quart hutches from him that I have are both dated 1896, as far as I know they are the only documented quart hutches seen so far... 

The 4th pic is my list of his hutches that I have, still looking for a few years, but I don't have any documentation that the missing years were ever made.


----------



## epackage (Oct 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love those big hutchinson! One of my hutchinsons  Tiffany & Allen is dated and it's the registered according to law Jan, 12th 1882.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That's the date it became law in New Jersey that you couldn't use another businesses bottles, for years guys were hiding or stealing bottles and smashing them so the competitors would have to spend money on new bottles. Some guys would steal them and put their own paper labels over the embossing...


----------



## epackage (Oct 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have seen these ones with 1892 and 1883 date (jays-emporium). Maybe not in the quart size.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Jay contacts me if he thinks he has something I might need, but for the most part I have every Paterson hutch except for maybe 1 or 2 super rare ones.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 10, 2021)

epackage said:


> Jay contacts me if he thinks he has something I might need, but for the most part I have every Paterson hutch except for maybe 1 or 2 super rare ones.


I figured you would have. Jay is a favorite of mine he sells a lot of collections. Always has great bottles. Sometimes he has basketball card sets and antique postcards. He has a mix of stuff I love, personally.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

